# Colorkey ganz einfach selber machen



## blue-wasabi (31. Juli 2013)

blue-wasabi hat eine neue Ressource erstellt:

Colorkey ganz einfach selber machen - Colorkey ganz einfach selber machen



> So, ich hab hier mal ein Tutorial zum Thema "Colorkey mit Gimp" gemacht.
> (Funktioniert aber auch mit jeden anderen Grafikprogramm.)
> Für alle ,die es schon immer mal probieren wollten, hier eine
> einfache Anleitung, mit der es ganz einfach klappt.
> ...



Weitere Informationen zu dieser Ressource...


----------



## tombe (1. August 2013)

Das so zu machen ist wirklich ganz einfach, hat sogar bei mir geklappt und das soll was heißen!

Hatte sonst immer die farbigen Bereiche herauskopiert, dann den Rest in Graustufen umgewandelt und dann alles in ein neues "Farbbild" kopiert und neu platziert.

War ein ziemlicher Akt und oft nicht wirklich sauber.


----------

